# Around Georgia Photos



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2017)

(Disclaimer....I'm not selling or promoting myself or any business...just sharing some of my photography)


These shots are from various places in Georgia.



64 1/2 Ford Mustang by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



IMG_1356 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



IMG_1345 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



Dick&#x27;s Creek Falls by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



Dick&#x27;s Creek Falls by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



Daffodils by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 19, 2017)

Very nice!!! Thanks!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice shots!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 20, 2017)

All great shots ,Glenn . The last one gets my vote for best in the set !


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 20, 2017)

Good ones.


----------

